# Is A Tundra A Suffcient Tv?



## innergee (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 2002 tundra V8 Access cab with limited slip. Looking at the outback 25rs. I Live in Socal but will travel through hills and flats. Does anyone tow with a tundra and are ya happy with it?


----------



## hartleygraphics (Apr 18, 2005)

innergee said:


> I have a 2002 tundra V8 Access cab with limited slip. Looking at the outback 25rs. I Live in Socal but will travel through hills and flats. Does anyone tow with a tundra and are ya happy with it?
> [snapback]32564[/snapback]​


I have used the Tundra extensively for towing.







Just remember to stay within the 7200 lb limit. The 240 HP engine works fine as long as you are not trying to do any uphill drag racing. I find the biggest problem is headwind. Still, it tows in those conditions as well as my older Ford deisel did. Towed into the California Sierras and all up and down the California coast with nary a whimper. I am moving to a 25Rs-s from a heavier but less convenient trailer. Haven't towed (or received) the Outback yet, but as it is lighter and better designed, am looking forward to towing it. I use an EZLift weight distributing hitch. Never needed sway control with the other trailer, but I am pretty used to controlling or anticipating sway. My wife wants to drive when we tow the Outback as she picked it out, so I may add the sway control.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I want to chime in before everyone else gets you. The Tundra is a perfectly useful truck for towing most Outbacks. It has plenty of power and an adequate wheelbase provided you adhere to some rules. You shouldn't drive fast (65 is plenty) and watch how you load your gear. Pay attention to your setup. Make sure you have a load-leveling hitch, anti-sway (friction bar OK, Reese Dual-Cam Better) and a good brake box installed in your truck.

Load your year so the bulk of the weight and mass are slightly forward of the trailer axles and do not attempt to overload.

My 28 BHS has never given me any problems while towing. I have never dry camped so I don't tend to store and tow any extra water. I can carry my family of four and the dog (OK, he is a Weiner Dog so he only counts as 1/2 a dog weight-wise) with their gear and stay within the maximum alotted weight of 7200 pounds.

If you are curious about your maximum alotted weight you can go to the Toyota dealership. They actually have on file the tow ratings for every configuration of Tundar ever built.

There will be people that swear you have to exceed your maximum expected weight by 1000 pounds or more. While I think that is a nice goal it isn't a rule. Just be sane while you drive, follow some simple rules and the Tundra will do a good job for you.

Reverie


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello

I too tow with the Tundra 2003 4x4 Limited. We have the OB23RS. We are in Maryland where it is flat terrian and it tows wonderful. I run about 60-65. You need a good sway&weight control, i have Reese Daul Cam. I also run dry. Maybe a little water for quick stops. Get the Prodigy brake control.
Check out this website for more Tundra Info.http://tundrasolutions.com/

Good luck on the Outback, it is a wonderful trailer.

Keep us posted
Will


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

innergee,

I have a 05 Tundra Double Cab 4x4 and have been very impressed with the ability to handle the 26rs we tow







. It handled the hills of Southern Kentucky very well on trip to Mammoth Cave two weeks ago. The longer wheelbase proved to be a very stable tow platform when combined with the Reese Duel-Can setup. We averaged about 12 MPG on this trip.

Like it has been said by others make sure you respect the wt of not only your trailer but the combined wt of both trailer and truck and all your gear.

54telluride


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a 2001 Tundra 4x4 and a 2004 26RS Outback with a weight distributing hitch. We are a family of four, my son is 4 1/2 and my daughter is almost 8. The Tundra does a fine job! There have been some good comments already posted by the other Tundra folks on this board. I too am a member of TundraSolutions, have been since Aug. of 2000 - tons of good info about towing with the Tundra on that site as well.

I have done a couple of mod's to my Tundra that added to the overall enjoyment of towing with this truck. First, I replaced the stock headers with a set of JBA's (more info) that are far less restrictive for clearing out the exhaust gases. The TRD division of Toyota also makes headers, but they are several hundred dollars more expensive. This has helped with more low-end torque. I have also added a Unichip control module (more info). This device helps with shift points and also electronically provides more hp and torque. Additionally, I had some slip-on type mirror's and found they really were insufficient. Recently purchased a set of McKesh strap on mirrors and this has made a world of difference!

I have upgraded my stock transmission cooler with a larger one plus added an in-line filter. To take that one step further, I have added a thermostatically controller fan to the new tranny cooler that comes on @ 180 degrees. Works quite well in stop and go traffic when there is not very much airflow. The overall goal is to reduce heat and therefore extend the life of the tranny.

These are just some extras I have done to help make the Tundra tow even better! I plan on keeping this truck for quite awhile, so the cost of these items is easier to justify to my wife.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, Herbecidal!

Too bad you live all the way out on the "left" coast. I have a 4 year old boy and and soon to be 8 year old girl. I drive an '01 Tundra Access Cab Limited 4x4 with TRD and pull a 28 BHS. I have been a member of Tundra Solutions for over four years. I haven't modded my truck as extensively as you have but your upgrades sound pretty intriguing. If you don't mind sharing, what kind of money does it take to do those upgrades? Was it worth it?

Reverie


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi there Reverie! Wow, what similarities!







Are you on T.S with the same user name? I am on there as Herbicidal also.

Anyway, the JBA headers ran me about $725 out the door including the coating. The "titanium" ceramic coating added about another $150 to the base price. I bought them through the T.S store. The coating is supposed to manage the heat in the engine compartment better then non-coated headers. I have pictures of them in my photos area on T.S. A couple of friends helped me do the install one day, so it only cost me pizza and drinks.







I did not tow the trailer with only that change so I don't really have much to report for just that mod. It was only about 2 weeks later that I added the Unichip for about $850. This was a simple plug and play. Having long thin fingers is a bonus to hook this unit up. This change was far more dramatic! I immediately noticed crisper shifting and better throttle response. I also noticed that it would hold a particular gear longer when getting onto the freeway etc. Another thing that the headers and the Unichip do is to bring the peak torque curve lower in the rpm band, that way the engine is not having to work quite as hard.

Gas mileage remains about the same as long as I can keep my right foot under control. To my ears, the headers did not increase the noise level in the truck, same mellow sound. We took a trip over to the coast early last month and to me it seemed the truck had an easier time pulling the trailer. The stuff we haul with us is pretty standard from trip to trip, so no big weight difference. I am quite happy with these options. They were a bit pricey, but again, I am keeping this truck for quite awhile.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We also have a '05 Tundra Double Cab and tow a 21 RS. The long wheelbase and Reese Dual Cam system work very well, corners like a 48 foot vehicle. The Prodigy controller provides very intuitive braking. As long as your weight is in order ( Truck and Trailer)







, your wind resistance will have alot of effect on your performace. Our truck is averaging about 8.0 mpg at 60-65 in 4th gear ( @2700 rpm ) . I may have to get 54telluride to coach me on secrets to 12 MPG.









John

BTW: When I was researching this combo I posted on Tundra Solutions and corresponded with Herbicidal, Reverie and others. Herbicidal told me about Outbackers.com. So for this combo I think your in the right places.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Innergee,

Just make sure to check your weights. Your tow limit is not really were you want to be, about 80-85% of the limit is recommended.

I have done a little research for your particular Tundra and discovered a listed GCWR of 11,800 and a Curb Weight ( that is the weight of just the truck without gas, fluids, driver, passengers or any stuff like camper shells, etc) listed at 4644 lbs.

Now if we use those figures and work off of the 85% rule of towing then your actual towing amount would be 10,030 lbs. Now subtract your Curb weight and that leaves you with 5,386 lbs. that can be used for trailer and stuff in the trailer, as well as gas and passengers and stuff in your tow vehicle.

Now, working off of the 5,386 lbs that you have for towing subtract the weight of each person that would ride in your truck, don't forget Fido! Now you actually have the weight that is available for trailer and stuff.

I have a 2004 Toyota Tundra Double Cab that I absolutely love as an everyday commuter. (There is a picture of it in my album in the Gallery) I purchased my '05 28RSS with the intention of pulling it with the Tundra. However, when I started looking at the weight issue, I got worried about the ultimate safety of my passenger (read wife and kids) as well as the other folks on the road. As you have read, many people feel totally comfortable with this set-up, it just didn't work for me. I did call Toyota and speak with some factory reps and they recommended that I not pull my 28RSS with the Tundra, as it would have exceeded the GCWR. Now my 28RSS is a little heavier than your 28BHS, but I would have been way over my GCWR after adding the wife, kids, dog and "stuff"!

Good luck and whatever you do, have fun camping with your family!!

Jason


----------



## Suburbanrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

I tow my 25RSS with my '05 Tundra doublecab; no problems whatsoever, plenty of power, and the Prodigy brake controller works phenomially.


----------

